# May 2012 Lottery Winner - FWTX!!! Congratualtions!!!



## BDog

Winner for May - FWTX with #23 !

Congratulations!

Please PM the participants listed below.

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4-In
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -WINNER!
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - No longer a Lottery Player _(Empty Spot)_
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 -In
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. StogieJim- 36,38,28 -In
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-In
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 -In
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-In

Note: PM sent to Winner!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Congrats Ken! Sticks going out this week. Is the addy in your profile still a good one?


----------



## FWTX

Well I'll be damned! Took almost a year but it finally came through - shows a little perseverance pays in the long run!
Thanks for keeping this going Bruce.


----------



## FWTX

Yes, thank you Gregg - 

Hydraquip
Attn: Ken
1122 W N Carrier Pkwy
Grand Prairie, TX
75050


----------



## BDog

FWTX said:


> Well I'll be damned! Took almost a year but it finally came through - shows a little perseverance pays in the long run!
> Thanks for keeping this going Bruce.


Your Welcome Ken!

Please PM everyone your details as well. I know its some work as the PM system only allows 5 PM's at a time, but that way everyone is prepared to send to the correct location.


----------



## StogieJim

congrats brother. Waiting on a shipment in a week or so, I'll definitely get your pack out before the next drawing


----------



## mcgreggor57

DC # 9101969010383255289030

Congrats again Ken!


----------



## andrprosh

Went out last week, 9405 5036 9930 0008 5270 65


----------



## BigSarge

Congrats bro!
9405503699300011754397


----------



## FWTX

received four pkgs right off - thank you!

here are some picks

nice selection from Gregg mcgreggor57








Undercrown 1

is that an Illusione Epernay from Andriy andrprosh?








Undercrown 2

Big spread from Pete BigSarge








OK Pete - what's the mystery cigar? That isn't one of those twenty something old sticks is it?

Last, and certainly not least Jim Penguinshockey - top shelf selection - that Joya is too pretty to smoke 








and Jim makes Undercrown 3 and a bigun too!

thanks all of you guys - not only for your generosity, but for top quality also - again, thank you
- Ken


----------



## StogieJim

Hey dude, im gonna be sending my pack from works warehouse, they dont have deliv confirmation, but I'll get it out on tuesday!

Sorry for the delay, life has been a bit hectic these past few weeks.

I havent forgotten about ya though


----------



## FWTX

StogieJim said:


> Hey dude, im gonna be sending my pack from works warehouse, they dont have deliv confirmation, but I'll get it out on tuesday!
> 
> Sorry for the delay, life has been a bit hectic these past few weeks.
> 
> I havent forgotten about ya though


Not a problem Jim.


----------



## truckertim

Holy Cow! Awesome score, brother! Enjoy


----------



## tmmedic20

Better late than never? LOL sorry man I'm getting horrible about getting packages out.

but here's the DC# 9405 5036 9930 0028 7362 01


----------



## lamontjb

Yea, I was late too but got it out today...
DC 0308 1400 0001 9136 7113


----------



## BDog

Updated status.
Ken -Please make changes as necessary

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4-Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In Contact
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -WINNER!
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - No longer a Lottery Player _(Empty Spot)_
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - Received
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - Received
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 -In transit - DC posted
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In transit -DC Posted
10. StogieJim- 36,38,28 - In transit - DC Posted
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-Received
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 -? No Status
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-? No status


----------



## FWTX

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4-Received
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In Contact
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -WINNER!
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - No longer a Lottery Player (Empty Spot)
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - Received
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - Received
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 -In transit - *Received* 
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In transit -*Received* 
10. StogieJim- 36,38,28 - In transit - *Received* 
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-Received
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 -? PM'ed 
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-? No status - hasn't posted since 04/13 - gone

soon as Jerobinson17 sends this is complete

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## BDog

DC #9505 5000 1085 2159 0001 97

Bird is in the air ! Enjoy Ken!


----------



## FWTX

All righty then - next month's lotto is coming up this Saturday and I still have some props that need to go out for the last Lotto.
Super busy @ work with a new software system, but hopefully finish this in a couple days.

Next in line was StogieJim - who must be psychic because everything he sent is something I'd enjoy any old day.










Next from across the Pacific - a package from Korea where Captain John - Lamontjb is stationed










WOW - solid sticks but three that really caught my eye - I've never had a Casa Magna much less the Domus Magnus LE,
Can't wait to try the Illusione MK Ultra, and what can't be said in praise of a AF Anejo - thank you so much Captain!

(more to come)


----------



## FWTX

FWTX said:


> All righty then - next month's lotto is coming up this Saturday


OOPS - make that Sat. July 7


----------



## BDog

FWTX said:


> OOPS - make that Sat. July 7


:tu


----------



## truckertim

I was beginning to wonder what happend.


----------



## FWTX

OK guys - sorry this is so late but I wanted to get it in before the next lottery drawing which is tomorrow night - Sat. August 4th

Thomas tmmedic20 - sent the following fine sticks










I'n a AF whore - and that makes 4 Undercrowns - YAHOOO - thanks Thomas

Next was a rather packed flat rate from John Jerobinson17










TOO generous


----------



## FWTX

OOPS - timed out - allow me to start again
OK guys - sorry this is so late but I wanted to get it in before the next lottery drawing which is tomorrow night - Sat. August 4th

Thomas tmmedic20 - sent the following fine sticks










I'n a AF whore - and that makes 4 Undercrowns - YAHOOO - thanks Thomas

Next was a rather packed flat rate from John Jerobinson17










TOO generous - best described in abreviations - AF, EPC, VSG, MF, DPG, TAT, etc., etc. 
Outstanding cigars - thank you John

And last but not least - from our illustrious lotto director Bruce BDog










I can tell Bruce read my wish list because he covered half of it right here - 
a Feral Flying Pig, which I was wondering if I was ever going to get to smoke
A Viaje 45th Aniversary
the unbanded is a big MUWAT 6x60
plus an Epernay and an exotic Boli - thank you for some quality smokes Bruce

Thanks to all who participated - looking forward to this months drawing - and anybody interested - there's still a couple openings.


----------



## BDog

You are very welcome Ken! Only send out the best to a quality BOTL!


----------

